# Leopard gecko ID



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Just wondering if there is any one who has any idea what morph this is?


























Cheers


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm - what were parents?

I'm thinking patternless, poss Mack/albino?


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Mother is a tremper albino mack snow and father is a murphys patternless!


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Hmm - what were parents?
> 
> I'm thinking patternless, poss Mack/albino?


 
*Me also, and a very nice one too! parents ID would help and what do the eyes look like?.*


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Snow patternless : victory: Talbino ?, Likely by the water mark patterning it has striped ancestry.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Mack Patternless. Stunning baby, congrats!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks mack patternless albino, very nice baby.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

baby_jabba said:


> Mother is a tremper albino mack snow and father is a murphys patternless!


 
If the parentage is correct wouldnt it give you Normals and Mack snows het Tremper albino het murphy patternles????


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Phil75 said:


> If the parentage is correct wouldnt it give you Normals and Mack snows het Tremper albino het murphy patternles????


By that baby, Mother would have been Talbino snow HET Patternless.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

gazz said:


> By that baby, Mother would have been Talbino snow HET Patternless.


 
or could the dad be het tremper albino?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Phil75 said:


> or could the dad be het tremper albino?


Yes i think both, Mum HET Patternless and Dad HET Talbino.

It's just at that half way tone where it's hard to tell, If it's a Talbino baby or not.


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

tbf its just a murphys patternless i sold the father and mum to this guy The pattern will just fade out and will just look like patternles and it will or 50 percent mack Patternless het talbino


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks the same as my mack tremepr patterneless when she hatched.
here her piccy for comparison


----------

